# Focal Length Reciprocal Rule + mirrorless body



## JohanCruyff (Jul 28, 2013)

Basic rule (FF): without IS, shutter speed should be 1/focal length.

APS-C rule: without IS, shutter speed should be 1/(1.6 * focal length).

What about (APS-C) mirrorless bodies rule, fellow friends from Canonrumors? 
I suspect that the shutter spead should be much faster, because the camera body, without viewfinder-eye contact, is less stable than the DSLR's one.

Is there a basic empirical rule/suggestion for mirrorless, for example 1/(3 * focal length)?






Thank you in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2013)

I believe that Canon still applies 1/(1.6 FL) when selecting shutter speed in Av. But you're correct that holding a camera for live view is less stable. Also, if you're judging 'in focus' by viewing at 100% on a monitor, higher pixel densities mean you need higher shutter speeds.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks.  




I'd like to share what I found on Canon Camera Museum: they seem to suggest that using hands and strap increases stability. Increases up to a DSLR level or not?




http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/design/frontline/product/eos_m/page3.html


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 29, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> I suspect that the shutter spead should be much faster, because the camera body, without viewfinder-eye contact, is less stable than the DSLR's one.



Absolutely, that's why newer cameras (6d, 5d3) allow you to set a min shutter speed in the firmware. You can get the same effect by using Magic Lantern's "ML Auto ISO" which lets you do the same and more, Canon's old school formula from the previous century most of the time results of in either too fast (wide angle, static scene) or much too slow (moving subject, shaky camera) shutter speeds.


----------

